# All Empires will fall !



## quagRZ

We are in dire need for a global revolution, violent or otherwise it needs to happen.. The elite control every aspect of our lives and we need to put a stop to it all.. The bullshit dished out to all of us lower class runts is unexceptable. 
We need to teach ourselves how to survive in this world, how to defend our selves and how to control our own lives. We need to cut the ties between our governments and all of us people just trying to keep our heads above water. 
All colors in the spectrum must unite for the common good, put aside their differences and fight side by side. 
We have been a very counterproductive human race..and we have been allowing our rulers to Systematically destroy our planet and all of us wile we all sit around and wine, and protest, and beg, and plead, when we should have been taking up grand pappys old double barrel shotgun, march on to washington and forcefully take over all the institutions dedicated to the inslavement of our bodys and minds. 

All will not be well unless we wake up from our Prescription drug induced commas, turn off the satelite televisions and stand up for our rights to to just flat out live..

With all this said..This is our time to shine and flurish and evolve into the beings we were all ment to be, we are just going to have to fight for it.. or you can sit in doors and wait for them to round you up like cattle and throw your ass in the gulags, have it whatever way you want, but me personally im sick of being pushed around by the capitalist elite, and I will die for what I Believe in or live to see the fall of all tyrannical dictatorships in the world.


----------



## wizehop

is that the speech from Braveheart?


----------



## cricketonthemove

wizehop said:


> is that the speech from Braveheart?


 
They may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom!!


----------



## Nelco

I'm having a kid, so I think they just took my freedom until he's 18, cause I'm not leaving him to fend the bastards by himself.
bastards..i'm raising this one..you'll wish you'd let us go freely.
They thought my mom raised a monster...they ain't seen nothin yet.


----------



## quagRZ

no none of that mel gibson jazz...


----------



## Diagaro

Can we put off the revolution 'till after my headache is gone?
Too much rum and arrogant bastard ale last night


----------



## Magma

Its not that I don't agree with what you say, because I do whole heartedly. But the fact of the matter is, everyone, or near everyone is thinking this... Its the doing of it that people have trouble with. I am sick off the punx, anarcho, dirty, traveler, etc. motto of "Worlds going to shit, revolution blah blah, i guess ill have a drink..." We need people to act on it, there is no group to wait to join, no revolution on a certain date. We are the revolution, now.

All you can really do is account for your own life an actions, spread you ideas not as a rally speech but as a truthful conversation. Take what you can from the rich, don't beg on the street for the other 95% of poor Americans, take it from the 5% who own the corporations. Live the revolution, don't preach it.


----------



## quagRZ

Not trying to preach, just throwing my thoughts out there.. have to network somewhere.


----------



## outskirts

Be your own revolution, just break the rules that you don't agree with.
Facta non verba.


----------



## CXR1037

Reading this thread makes me want to violently vomit.


----------



## Nelco

...........................
............................
..............................


----------



## Diagaro

CXR1037 said:


> Reading this thread makes me want to violently vomit.


 
This is progress, the feeling you feel is your body getting better.


----------



## derailed

I commend you on your enthusiasm. I think it's sad and indicative of just how far we've fallen that anarchism and egalitarian ideals are immediately labeled as "youthful rebellion" and nothing more. Most of your problems (and I'm going to accept them on face value here), are endemic within the vast majority of our population; the state is, and has always been, an instrument of exploitation and control. It's been said so many times it feels like masturbation, but it's true; capitalism is a disease that serves the very few at the cost of a great many, and it's a disease that is destroying our planet and enslaving our community.

I personally, am not yet willing to murder a district attorney or blow up a police station, but what I am willing to do is begin at a grassroots level; educating, helping, and organizing my brothers and sisters in the working class. It starts with community gardens and permaculture. It starts with free daycare. It starts with infoshops. It starts with the realization that nothing is going to change unless we make it change. Don't ever let anybody intimidate or belittle you into a sense of defeatism and apathy, because when that happens it really is all over. People can tell me that all this stuff is useless, it's a drop in the puddle, bla bla bla. but it's a start, and a battle, and if you've ever seen the beauty that is a community functioning on consent and coopreration, instead of competition and coercion, you'll agree that it's worth the fight.


----------



## Cobo

derailed said:


> I commend you on your enthusiasm. I think it's sad and indicative of just how far we've fallen that anarchism and egalitarian ideals are immediately labeled as "youthful rebellion" and nothing more. Most of your problems (and I'm going to accept them on face value here), are endemic within the vast majority of our population; the state is, and has always been, an instrument of exploitation and control. It's been said so many times it feels like masturbation, but it's true; capitalism is a disease that serves the very few at the cost of a great many, and it's a disease that is destroying our planet and enslaving our community.
> 
> I personally, am not yet willing to murder a district attorney or blow up a police station, but what I am willing to do is begin at a grassroots level; educating, helping, and organizing my brothers and sisters in the working class. It starts with community gardens and permaculture. It starts with free daycare. It starts with infoshops. It starts with the realization that nothing is going to change unless we make it change. Don't ever let anybody intimidate or belittle you into a sense of defeatism and apathy, because when that happens it really is all over. People can tell me that all this stuff is useless, it's a drop in the puddle, bla bla bla. but it's a start, and a battle, and if you've ever seen the beauty that is a community functioning on consent and coopreration, instead of competition and coercion, you'll agree that it's worth the fight.


 
Amen.


----------



## Nelco

Just throwing it out there

[video]http://youtu.be/W51eD3po63I[/video]


----------



## trotsky

I feel like this shit's never really going to happen, at least on a global level. the revolutions that _do_ happen will likely just end up with another government that will have its own issues, etc etc etc.
Pure anarchy is really only practical in this built-up day and age in small communities; I figure that maybe the best way to spread anarchy/anarcho-communism is to set up said small communities as proof of anarchy's success, then draw as much attention to them as possible to encourage other people to live like that as well. revolution is nice and all but it's also a major risk for having a government that's worse take over.

edit: Also, a global revolution is unlikely as not all countries are at the tipping point at the same time. for instance all the middle eastern revolutions haven't exactly inspired talk of revolution here in the US, and I think we have a ways to go before we go over the edge.


----------



## derailed

trotsky said:


> I feel like this shit's never really going to happen, at least on a global level. the revolutions that _do_ happen will likely just end up with another government that will have its own issues, etc etc etc.
> Pure anarchy is really only practical in this built-up day and age in small communities; I figure that maybe the best way to spread anarchy/anarcho-communism is to set up said small communities as proof of anarchy's success, then draw as much attention to them as possible to encourage other people to live like that as well. revolution is nice and all but it's also a major risk for having a government that's worse take over.
> 
> edit: Also, a global revolution is unlikely as not all countries are at the tipping point at the same time. for instance all the middle eastern revolutions haven't exactly inspired talk of revolution here in the US, and I think we have a ways to go before we go over the edge.


 
I agree with your thoughts on free societies starting at the ground level, in small communities, that's absolutely how it begins. However, I think you may be using the words socialism and anarchy interchangeably here. 

Within an anarchist framework, there is NO transition government set up post-rev, and no power structure. Anarchy is unique in that it does not allow for another hierarchical arrangement to follow the one that preceded it. The reason communism has never been fully realized on a large scale is that Marxist-Leninist theory provides for a dictatorship of the working class before a stateless society can exist. Show me a a group within the elite that has given up it's power willingly and I'll give you a hundred bucks. They never made it past the first hurdle. The former Soviet Union, China, Vietnam, North Korea...these are not communist countries, they function on the idea of state socialism.

My view on global anarchy is black and white: if capitalism can flourish, anything can. We're talking about an economic and societal model in which the vast amount of the world is enslaved and exploited to serve the interests of an incredibly outnumbered upper class. Is there anything that sounds crazier than that? 

Lastly, the middle eastern revolutions have indeed inspired talk here, if you think they haven't you're watching too much fox news. We in the United States, to quote Che, are in the "belly of the beast". America is the most powerful empire since the Romans, and those that attempt to subjugate us are not going to give over that power easily. Revolution in America is possible, just as it was in the Roman Empire, but it's going to require that we question everything we ever learned. It's going to require the realization that we are all expendable, and most importantly, it's going to require that we believe in each other and take charge of our own lives.

FYI: Anyone wanting some more literature on this subject should feel free to contact me. We have a small infoshop in the Northwest, and I'm more than happy to distribute that literature free of cost to those who think they could benefit from it.

Solidarity.


----------



## trotsky

derailed said:


> I agree with your thoughts on free societies starting at the ground level, in small communities, that's absolutely how it begins. However, I think you may be using the words socialism and anarchy interchangeably here.
> 
> Within an anarchist framework, there is NO transition government set up post-rev, and no power structure. Anarchy is unique in that it does not allow for another hierarchical arrangement to follow the one that preceded it. The reason communism has never been fully realized on a large scale is that Marxist-Leninist theory provides for a dictatorship of the working class before a stateless society can exist. Show me a a group within the elite that has given up it's power willingly and I'll give you a hundred bucks. They never made it past the first hurdle. The former Soviet Union, China, Vietnam, North Korea...these are not communist countries, they function on the idea of state socialism.
> 
> My view on global anarchy is black and white: if capitalism can flourish, anything can. We're talking about an economic and societal model in which the vast amount of the world is enslaved and exploited to serve the interests of an incredibly outnumbered upper class. Is there anything that sounds crazier than that?
> 
> Lastly, the middle eastern revolutions have indeed inspired talk here, if you think they haven't you're watching too much fox news. We in the United States, to quote Che, are in the "belly of the beast". America is the most powerful empire since the Romans, and those that attempt to subjugate us are not going to give over that power easily. Revolution in America is possible, just as it was in the Roman Empire, but it's going to require that we question everything we ever learned. It's going to require the realization that we are all expendable, and most importantly, it's going to require that we believe in each other and take charge of our own lives.
> 
> FYI: Anyone wanting some more literature on this subject should feel free to contact me. We have a small infoshop in the Northwest, and I'm more than happy to distribute that literature free of cost to those who think they could benefit from it.
> 
> Solidarity.


 
That's not quite what I was trying to get at, sorry for not making it more clear. I mean that revolution puts everyone at risk of the possibility of a military/dictatorial takeover while everyone is still trying to get their shit together and set things up for anarchy. I didn't mean it in any sort of corruption sense really. 

and while American revolution is possible, I think either something shockingly oppressive (or at least to most regular folk) would have to take place, like maybe enforcement of ACTA, or maybe revolution spreading to the EU. I think that it's not going to be horribly successful unless something happens to light a fire under the ass(es) of the general populace and spark something major.

and I guess it's because I hadn't really been reading much around those times except for the occasional new york times I could get my hands on, but some more info on related topics would be great. I'll shoot you a pm I guess?


----------



## plagueship

haha, awww, someone just read his first crimethinc zine


----------



## Anarchia

Well said brother.I am a very militant Anarchist,and i grew up in Greece where people are not afraid to fight for what is their freedom.


----------



## plagueship

well here in the u.s. we don't get unlimited universal welfare and free college tuition, so basically only rich kids are 'anarchist' activists


----------



## Lizzzzz

revolution happens from the inside. trying with force to put your will on anyone else is just as bad as them doing it to us. some people don't want to spit out their pascifiers (tv, work, wanting shit you dont need, xanax, etc) so we can't force them. i've had activist and revolutionary tendencies in the past when i was young and pist but now i just realize that if i'm the change i wish to see in the world, nothing else matters. not to say i wouldn't take arms with my fellow-minded brothers if the shit actually did finally hit the fan...


----------



## quagRZ

whether we all want a revolution or not, or think one is possible. In all reality we are in a revolution, we may not be under a publicly issued martial law or are having our heads smashed by the storm troopers, the streets haven't quite turned violent with civil unrest yet, and i do stress yet, but we do live in a police state, we ARE all slaves to the capitalist elite weather we want to believe so our not, our country is pretty much bankrupt, unemployment is through the roof, the homeless rate is rising more and more every year, the land and water we all live on is being destroyed and all this for what...

All this debating is revolutionary in the least and is just one step in breaking the ice for a fully sustainable revolution, the people are all waking up, and are sizing up their current situations its all just a matter of time before the real changes start to begin.


----------



## Margarita

Whether or not the enthusiasm is a product of quagRZ's crimethinc cherry getting popped, is irrelevant. Sparkling, idealistic enthusiasm beats pessimistic apathy, or buying into this fucked-up system. Even if I were stuck listening to kids going on about the need to change the world order, it would sure as hell be an improvement on people talking about needing to buy the newest flat-screen TV and build a poolhouse when they're already up to their eyeballs in credit card debt (I'm not saying this to illustrate the stereotype; I have a branch of my family that has done just that, on more than one occasion. Needless to say, we don't see eye to eye.)

I have to say, derailed's contribution most closely matches my ideas about where to start in this whole "revolution" business. If history has taught us anything, it's that we cannot wait for Revolution; we must live and breathe revolution. It's as simple as making an agreement with yourself to try your best not to allow anyone to have coercive force over you, AND not to use coercive force over anyone else. Sure the "anarchist" label is stigmatized by right- and left-wing alike, but all it really means is that you live and let live, hoping that those around you will do the same... that you live life with eyes wide open, and try your best to convince others to open theirs and see, too.


----------



## quagRZ

You folks better get your training in wile you still can and stop being such close minded pessimists,its going to take someone like me to break you and your family out of the forced labor camps, all because you were to stupid to start planing for your self preservation, I'am only here to help open your blind eyes not debate my beliefs.. you dumb fucks want to sit around and nit pick someones personal beliefs when you should be at the gun range learning how to defend you and your family's well being stop being so naive..


----------



## rezmutts

It has to be from the bottom up not Vice Versa. Being well aware of our struggles and connecting and converging to others.


----------



## plagueship

that is pretty funny that you think i don't know how to use a gun and that you base all of your reasoning on your imaginanry future heroic rescue of us and our families from imaginary future forced labor camps.

UM HELLO? didn't crimethinc 101 teach you that western civilization IS a forced labor camp?


----------



## quagRZ

how is it funny that i wish to see the human race evolve into something more then a bunch of slaves, is it really that funny to you to see a person who has made it a personal goal to help as many people as he can before all goes wrong, we are all dreamers here buddy but is it so wrong to want to dream of something better, for me or for your self.


----------



## Teko

HowlinJack said:


> I am sick off the punx, anarcho, dirty, traveler, etc. motto of "Worlds going to shit, revolution blah blah, i guess ill have a drink..." We need people to act on it, there is no group to wait to join, no revolution on a certain date. We are the revolution, now.. Live the revolution, don't preach it.


 amen brother.


----------



## mh165503

Most revolutions are started by women!!! They, the women do it out of love. The best type of love, TRUE love. When mothers can not feed there children, when mothers watch their babies starve to death. Thats when they revolt in order to get food.

The key to this equation is as long as america has food for all; it will be GREAT.

Im sorry did we just kill someone with a cyborg dog with titanium implanted teeth? GREAT What about the dog? What about trials? We put the Nazis on trial. Thats what makes "us" greater than terror.

I may not be a smart man but I know what love is.


----------



## plagueship

no it's not wrong, but it is kinda funny, in a sad way. look at history; all of the people like you that had grand ideas about how to make everything better have mostly just made it worse.


----------



## quagRZ

I'm the one in a fantasy world, wile your in a world of false notions that everything will be all right.. wake up buddy.


----------



## plagueship

are you talking to me? when did i say everything (or anything) was going to be all right? i just think the world is fucked no matter what we do. if you think you are going to "help people", bringing down empires and ushering in a utopian age of anarchy, that's great, i really don't care, live your life however you want. i just think you're kidding yourself, for your own reasons. most of the anarchists i've ever made have had zero reflection on their place and role in the world and history and this is why again and again anti-authoritarians wind up getting used, abused and fucked over by leftists. i think most the ones i've met have also avoided this kind of reflection because they've been middle-class kids trying to expunge their guilt and do penance for their privilege, just like virtually any other specimen of left or eco activist.


----------



## quagRZ

well change needs to start somewhere, and if my life will reflect that change at some point, i did my part and i can die knowing i tried to help the cause.


----------



## plagueship

hm why is it that i find something morbid about that...


----------



## quagRZ

because your a chode


----------



## Snipe Junkie

personally, im going to change the world by sitting in front of a computer screen

...power fist!!


----------



## plagueship

brilliant.


----------



## Diagaro

Snipe Junkie said:


> personally, im going to change the world by sitting in front of a computer screen
> 
> ...power fist!!


 
AHahAHah!!!
I'm with you All I need is a Plug and 30% wifi unencrypted - fuck even hacking WEP I'm too lazy (drunk and stoned more like it) to give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Envision whirrrrrled peas.


----------

